# Lutron 12volt dimming control



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you dimming ac or dc? Line voltage or low voltage?


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry should have given more info. It's 120 volts to dimmer and dimming ballast. Has the 12v control from dimmer to ballast.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Lutron tech support 24 / 7
*Technical Assistance*
1.800.523.9466


----------

